# Ski Sundown Blizzard Jan-12-11



## MrMagic (Jan 12, 2011)

Today was absolutely nuts. Deepest snow I have skied in since bromley in 2005. me and my brother left New Britain around seven thirty .pulled in the bas lodge at 825   they easily had about 2 feet worth of snow. Here are the pictures as the sum up the day better than words can. 








first tracks at 910 am down stinger


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice. Talked to Brian. He said it was nuts. Gonna go scrounge for some scraps tonight...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Off the hook today!!  Madroch, Rueler. Mikey1,,Bvibert,,Jonnypoach,,Mrmajic..Great skiing with you guys.  Madroch and myself had first chair..and were highly rewarded with untracked 15-18" Gunny..Total awesomeness!!!  I had the legends out for the first time, and they served me well.  Floating powder turns everywhere...Temptor...and stinger were great as well!!!   Once these were tracked out, It was time for the moguls..Point em straight and let em fly boys and girls.. I heard there was activity at area 51...Sundeck, and even a liftline..Madroch and myself took a lot of vid..Should have something up tonight!

Steveo


----------



## Madroch (Jan 12, 2011)

Great to ski with all the azers... its a first chair I will remember steve-o..-- will send you the vid after I clear the driveway... domestic responsibilities.  Man... flailed away pitiiully for a couple of runs until started to figure it out... it was deep indeed.  Made plenty of snow angels early... pretty!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't see any moguls in those pictures. Hard to believe you guys had fun without moguls.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I don't see any moguls in those pictures. Hard to believe you guys had fun without moguls.



Yea Riv..We saved to moguls for last, once everythig was tracked out...Powder sure is fun..Gonna combine my video with madrochs...hope to have it up later on

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Heres a little teaser pic for ya..








steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Heres a little teaser pic for ya..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sick pic!  It's hard to believe that's on a trail at Sundown...


----------



## Madroch (Jan 12, 2011)

Any of you tech guys know the easiest way to transfer vid vlips-- tried to e-mail em to steve-o but they were to large.. can I compress?


----------



## Madroch (Jan 12, 2011)

I had the cam set for the Rock drop a little furhter down the "trail"... would have been fine...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Any of you tech guys know the easiest way to transfer vid vlips-- tried to e-mail em to steve-o but they were to large.. can I compress?



How big are the files?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Heres a little teaser pic for ya..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn!  i cant even tell who that is.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2011)

bvibert






madroch


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2011)

Today was one of those absolutely unbelievable days.  I don't think it really gets any better than that for CT.  Just awesome snow, not quite blower, but not very dense either.  Low angle areas of untracked were a battle if you didn't have enough speed.  Everything else was pure bliss though.

I just wish that I had checked the battery level on the GoPro before I left.  It was pretty much dead from the get go.  I don't think I got any footage... 

I am totally drained now...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2011)

2knees said:


> damn!  i cant even tell who that is.



JP


----------



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2011)

JP 






Bvibert






Bvibert


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2011)

Just a few crappy shots that I got:

Madroch and Rueler riding up after a later morning refueling.





Someone sent me this pic of shenanigans that they discovered in the woods when the went to take a leak:





Madroch at the top of the mountain around 1:15 this afternoon:


----------



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Madroch






JP


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2011)

powhunter said:


>



should you be posting that one online?  :lol:  looks like the most forbidden, yet tempting, of all poaches.


this is KILLING me.  that thing would be skiable like once every 3 years and JP hit it.

on second thought, thats the drop into the old horn.   holy flat ass landing....


----------



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2011)

That was just some random dude I never met...In fact I found the camera in the parking lot and after review decided to post the pics

steveo


----------



## lerops (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow! Glad you guys made the best of it.

I am sooo looking forward to Friday.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's one shot the GoPro got seconds before it died.  This is from my first run.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> How big are the files?



Between 30 and 150 mb---

I'll pull some still "face" shots later...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Between 30 and 150 mb---
> 
> I'll pull some still "face" shots later...



Well, you could upload the clips to Vimeo, where Steve would be able to download the file...  Very round-a-bout, but it should work...


----------



## Madroch (Jan 12, 2011)

Could steve download them in a format he could work with from FB....I think I am limited on HD uploads on vimeo,,,,that way I could only share the raw footage with him...probably could do that with vimeo as well i suppose


----------



## thorski (Jan 12, 2011)

View attachment 4234

View attachment 4235

View attachment 4236

View attachment 4237

View attachment 4238

Best day i've ever skied at sundown. The woods were great.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2011)

sounds/looks like you guys had an awesome day. sloppy seconds tonight were not bad either :-D

I was limited to a short session but so glad i got out. I started out taking lift 2 up and planned on seeing there was any chance of a pow stash on Gunny, much to my surprise the entire hill was a mogul field.  i hadn't even gotten my poles on my wrists as i headed over to Gunny and i was greeted by bumps on the very top as you head over.  the entire run was pow bumps all the way to the bottom.  Stinger and Temptor and lower Canyon run were the same, pow bumps all over the place.  

When i first pulled up to Nor Easter it looked like they'd mowed the bumps down but really it was just pow filling in everything.

Great night, i don't like to throw around the EPIC word but tonight was it for Sundown. It was incredible.

Met up with Greg and Grassi for a bunch of runs.  We managed to rip some fresh cord on Canyon Run right after they dropped the ropes.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2011)

thorski said:


> View attachment 4234
> 
> View attachment 4235
> 
> ...



did he drop it?


----------



## thorski (Jan 12, 2011)

2knees said:


> did he drop it?



He dropped it to the side. We saw some kids drop it, and watched them wipe out when they landed. We ran into them later and found out they were 15 years old. I went down the chute on the side.


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Could steve download them in a format he could work with from FB....I think I am limited on HD uploads on vimeo,,,,that way I could only share the raw footage with him...probably could do that with vimeo as well i suppose



FB compresses and degrades video. If you're going to upload and then have him download, go with vimeo.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Could steve download them in a format he could work with from FB....I think I am limited on HD uploads on vimeo,,,,that way I could only share the raw footage with him...probably could do that with vimeo as well i suppose



could use something like this - http://www.filefactory.com/


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2011)

my 84mm waisted Nordicas felt like i was skiing on toothpicks today.. wish i had the 94 Kastle i demo'd the other day


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> much to my surprise the entire hill was a mogul field.  i hadn't even gotten my poles on my wrists as i headed over to Gunny and i was greeted by bumps on the very top as you head over.  the entire run was pow bumps all the way to the bottom.  Stinger and Temptor and lower Canyon run were the same, pow bumps all over the place.
> 
> When i first pulled up to Nor Easter it looked like they'd mowed the bumps down but really it was just pow filling in everything.




what the f%^* did I miss today.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2011)

thorski said:


> View attachment 4234
> 
> View attachment 4235
> 
> ...



I gave that a hard look...Probably a 8ft drop into a flat landing with laurel sticking out...Madroch dont worry about the vid...I threw together an unedited one ..cooking now,,should be up soon

steveo


----------



## Madroch (Jan 12, 2011)

Am uploading them to file factory-- how do I share them with steve--- thanks for all advice.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Am uploading them to file factory-- how do I share them with steve--- thanks for all advice.



when done uploading it should offer to email a link so someone can download. email to yourself and PM the links to steve might be easiest.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2011)

2knees said:


> what the f%^* did I miss today.



Sundown was a mini MRG. :lol:  OK, MRG is stretching it, but there were bumps EVERYWHERE.  Aside from the seeded bumps on Ex. most of the trail was covered with little bumplettes and Temptor had more bumps top to bottom side to side than when they have seeded in it in years past. It was really cool to see from lift 1.  Lots of fun tonight.  Glad I skied tonight instead of tomorrow morning.  Legs were really cooked at the end and I ended up straight lining Canyon to the Ex bumps for the last few runs.    Not the pow the boys got this morning, but still an awesome night.    \

Now, time to enjoy a couple of Manhattan's before bed.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2011)

powhunter said:


>



Steve O I love the new location under your profile.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2011)

powhunter said:


>



sick!


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

Got to the mountain about 5:30. Had a great night with Grassi and gmcunni. Like they said, moguls everywhere. Good lines on *Upper *Nor'easter, Temptor and scattered about Gunny. I was feeling a lot better about missing the goods that the boys got this morning. That is until I watched that video.  I actually took a few pics of the bumps in random spots but sort of feel silly posting camera phone night shots of moguls now...

A legendary storm, once every 10 years or so around here. Glad I at least grabbed some dribs and drabs of the experience.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 12, 2011)

Vid loading to vimeo now...


----------



## WJenness (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow... that looks awesome... Glad you guys got after it down there!

-w


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

powhunter said:


>



I think my favorite part of this video is when Brian totally annihilates a turn in the Sun Deck woods at 1:54... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

powhunter said:


> I gave that a hard look...Probably a 8ft drop into a flat landing with laurel sticking out...Madroch dont worry about the vid...I threw together an unedited one ..cooking now,,should be up soon
> 
> steveo



I've heard people talk about that drop. Their comment usually is something like, "well, you need like 2 feet of powder to hit that." Every time I've looked at it, I thought to myself, no way....we'll never have enough snow. My guess is that I'd say the same thing even today.

A51 looks great though. Let this base consolidate, and add another 6-12" and we're talking full on.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 13, 2011)

Better late than never...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg said:


> I think my favorite part of this video is when Brian totally annihilates a turn in the Sun Deck woods at 1:54... :lol:



Gee thanks.. that's not the sundeck though...


----------



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome guys. I really need to bring some spare gear down to CT so I can ski when it dumps hard midweek in CT.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Gee thanks.. that's not the sundeck though...



No? Looks just like it. I think I might have an idea then.


----------



## thorski (Jan 13, 2011)

powhunter said:


> I gave that a hard look...Probably a 8ft drop into a flat landing with laurel sticking out...Madroch dont worry about the vid...I threw together an unedited one ..cooking now,,should be up soon
> 
> steveo



It is about an 8' drop to a flat landing that's why i didn't hit it. If i'm not landing on a down slope it's not for me. The 15 year olds were having fun though.
I would compare the Satans Ridge woods at Sundown to Patsy's at Killington. If you are skiing and see Birch trees you know it's a good time.
If they cleared it out a little bit and blew snow in there that would be awesome. I could see Sundown clearing out some trees in between the two lifts and making a glade run there as well.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg said:


> I actually took a few pics of the bumps in random spots but sort of feel silly posting camera phone night shots of moguls now...



Post them up!  I'm curious to see how the mountain shaped up later in the day.


----------



## thorski (Jan 13, 2011)

More snow is coming.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 13, 2011)

OMG this is the most powder I have ridden in over 10 years!!!!! WAIST DEEP in spots and I got to test the float of my rocker board for the first time...AWESOME, it was like watching a sub surface on the ocean because it would start out deep in the pow and then rise up to the top as I gained speed(fun to watch lol), here are some pics I was able to get while I was there from 9am till about 2pm, in one you can see I hit a deep spot off trail and got buried in waist high pow!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

pretty sure I saw ya coming down stinger, but didnt have time 8) to say hello..Awesome day for sure!!

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Post them up!  I'm curious to see how the mountain shaped up later in the day.



Upper Nor'easter. Can't really tell, but there was a nice line sorta between the instructors:






Gunny. This was typical side to side, top to bottom. Again, the bumps were bigger and more defined than they appear in this pic:





Crappy pic, but Temptor had some of the best skier bumps:


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh....and school is closed (!) so heading up with the girls in a bit.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg said:


> Oh....and school is closed (!) so heading up with the girls in a bit.



Nice!  Get some buttery cord!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg said:


> Upper Nor'easter. Can't really tell, but there was a nice line sorta between the instructors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks pretty awesome!  There were no defined bumps that I saw when I left (except the stuff that was already seeded).


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Looks pretty awesome!  There were no defined bumps that I saw when I left (except the stuff that was already seeded).



last night was really a treat,  we had a choice of seeded or natural bumps. both were fun!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> last night was really a treat,  we had a choice of seeded or natural bumps. both were fun!



I felt that I performed much better in the seeded bumps vs the natural.  j/k :lol:


----------



## CMcKenna (Jan 13, 2011)

trying to figure out how to embed a video.  GoPro powder footage, all I can do is this for now.  Not sure if it'll work.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1678090587122


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2011)

CMcKenna said:


> trying to figure out how to embed a video.  GoPro powder footage, all I can do is this for now.  Not sure if it'll work.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1678090587122



Error - 
This video either has been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings.


you can embed youtube or vimeo videos but not facebook.


----------



## CMcKenna (Jan 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Error -
> This video either has been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings.
> 
> 
> you can embed youtube or vimeo videos but not facebook.



ah, let me get it on youtube and I'll post it!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

powhunter said:


>



Ha Ha  It was so Effin deep. Madroch comes to a complete stop at 3;33

steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Better late than never...



still can't get over this stuff was in CT


----------



## CMcKenna (Jan 13, 2011)

what exactly do I put between the youtube tags?  the embed code, the URL?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2011)

CMcKenna said:


> what exactly do I put between the youtube tags?  the embed code, the URL?



just the video tag - IQdO4CWHUxY


----------



## CMcKenna (Jan 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> just the video tag - IQdO4CWHUxY



Thanks a lot, sorry!


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 13, 2011)

Very fun time up there last night. The whole mountain bumped up nicely, so my quads are absolutely killing me after about 4 hours last night. 

The conditions were just a tick below what we were hoping for, but overall it was an extremely fun night. I think it was the first time I stuck around at Sundown for last lift on a week night.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

CMcKenna said:


> Thanks a lot, sorry!



Sick shit !!  Love the face shots!!  

steveo


----------



## CMcKenna (Jan 13, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Sick shit !!  Love the face shots!!
> 
> steveo



thanks man


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2011)

awesome stuff everybody.  cant wait to check out Cm's vid when i get home.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 13, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Ha Ha  It was so Effin deep. Madroch comes to a complete stop at 3;33
> 
> steveo



At least I stayed upright on that one... I should win a prize for most snow angels early on... kept letting the tips dive....


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2011)

Madroch said:


> At least I stayed upright on that one... I should win a prize for most snow angels early on... kept letting the tips dive....



you were killing it in those vids.  nice job.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2011)

2knees said:


> you were killing it in those vids.  nice job.



He was killing it all day!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 13, 2011)

Not complaining, I felt good after a couple of runs.  Not seeing powder often (er, really at all) I was humbled early (6 wrecks in the first two runs????)... fortunately, Steve-o was too busy gettin' some to film it (or was kind and left it on the editing room floor)!  Its all good...next time we get 2 feet I'll be ready from the get go.....


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2011)

Had a great day with the girls. My little one started to parallel turn today. Also got interviewed by NBC30. Probably sounded like a doofus... :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg said:


> Had a great day with the girls. My little one started to parallel turn today. Also got interviewed by NBC30. Probably sounded like a doofus... :lol:



Please tell me you didn't use the word radical.....


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2011)

"epicly radical"


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg said:


> "epicly radical"



Did you really?? :lol:


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll be there tonight at 5:30, hopefully you guys left some powder for me!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 13, 2011)

Sweet...did your little one chime in that it was "sick" or "off the hook":smile:?


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Did you really?? :lol:



No... :lol:



Madroch said:


> Sweet...did your little one chime in that it was "sick" or "off the hook":smile:?



They both got a little shy. I did mention that Sundown has great bumps. Not sure if that'll make it in or not...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg said:


> No... :lol:


Damn, that would have been awesome!



Greg said:


> I did mention that Sundown has great bumps. Not sure if that'll make it in or not...



I'm gonna have to watch the news tonight now...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg said:


> Probably sounded like a doofus... :lol:



probably????  i dont even need to see the footage to guarantee that one bro. :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg said:


> No... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> They both got a little shy. I did mention that Sundown has great bumps. Not sure if that'll make it in or not...



When I was leaving last night I heard some dude on the phone bitching about all the bumps, "there is just too many bumps."


----------



## severine (Jan 13, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> When I was leaving last night I heard some dude on the phone bitching about all the bumps, "there is just too many bumps."



Not everyone's definition of a great ski day is fully bumped up terrain. It's great that you radical dudes can ski that and love it... but some of us are gapers. What can I say? I stayed home.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> When I was leaving last night I heard some dude on the phone bitching about all the bumps, "there is just too many bumps."





severine said:


> Not everyone's definition of a great ski day is fully bumped up terrain. It's great that you radical dudes can ski that and love it... but some of us are gapers. What can I say? I stayed home.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2011)

severine said:


> Not everyone's definition of a great ski day is fully bumped up terrain. It's great that you radical dudes can ski that and love it... but some of us are gapers. What can I say? I stayed home.



Fair enough.  It just seems like the "occasional skiers" that get drawn to the hill during a storm don't realize the groomers aren't cruising the hill on hourly intervals during a powder day.  You on the other hand knew what to expect and managed your expectations.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2011)

2knees said:


>



I call dibs on Fluffy!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 13, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> When I was leaving last night I heard some dude on the phone bitching about all the bumps, "there is just too many bumps."



Heard some griping about the lack of groomed options during the day (not griping about bumps, but chowdah, or even fresh)....I can see how the casual skier might not love a day like that due to the heavy snow.  I know it was a kiddie snow day and all, but it was not a day for the casual skier.  If you don't ski regularly, I don't know why you would spend an unexpected day off driving on a day like that to ski on a day like that.  Go sledding...it was a perfect day for that.  Wait for a nice bluebird day to ski...there will be plenty of groomed.

Looking back though, seems like when I learned to ski every day ended with about every run bumped up... unless it was a lame snow period.....Every major route down Mt. Snow that saw any type of traffic during the day was bumped in the late 70's early 80's- Ehibition, south bowl/sundance, choke/standard, snowdance, even the steeper sections (lol) of Long John.  Sunbook was the same-- moonwalk, coldbrook and bear trap, and the NF, well, you know, all bumped.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> When I was leaving last night I heard some dude on the phone bitching about all the bumps, "there is just too many bumps."



and if he'd been there in the AM he'd have been whining that he couldn't make turns in all that powder.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg said:


> Had a great day with the girls. My little one started to parallel turn today. Also got interviewed by NBC30. Probably sounded like a doofus... :lol:



What time is that on??   I know I sounded like a doofus when they interviewed me 2 years ago..

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Fair enough.  It just seems like the "occasional skiers" that get drawn to the hill during a storm don't realize *the groomers aren't cruising the hill on **hourly intervals during a powder day.*  You on the other hand knew what to expect and managed your expectations.



I bet they did at Mt Southington. Rueler said they werent opening until nighttime JP went there after sundown yesterday and said it was 99% groomed out

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2011)

powhunter said:


> What time is that on??   I know I sounded like a doofus when they interviewed me 2 years ago..
> 
> steveo



Wasn't on the 5 pm segment about the storm. Check 5:30


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2011)

powhunter said:


> I bet they did at Mt Southington. Rueler said they werent opening until nighttime JP went there after sundown yesterday and said it was 99% groomed out
> 
> steveo



Retarded. There was even some untracked stashes on Tom's Treat today...


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2011)

BTW, the bottom Nor'easter bumps still felt great (just scooted up there from Canyon). Ex was filled in at the top still, but nice lines down through the middle. A bit scratchy in spots.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 13, 2011)

CMcKenna said:


> Very sweet vid... loved the uber soft landings!


----------



## powbmps (Jan 13, 2011)

HOLY SH*T!

I need to pay better attention.  Nice videos guys!  Can't believe how deep and dry it looks.


----------



## CMcKenna (Jan 14, 2011)

Madroch said:


> CMcKenna said:
> 
> 
> > Very sweet vid... loved the uber soft landings!
> ...


----------



## Madroch (Jan 14, 2011)

CMcKenna said:


> Thank ya!  Not bad for a 20 year old park rat on 80 mm underfoot skis eh? :beer:



Yeah, yeah, I remember ripping like that at age 20... too bad there were no cell phones or cams to capture it...;-)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Combo footage from 1.12-- intro a little long...hoping for similar conditions tomorrow.
> ]



you around for first chair tomorrow?


----------



## Madroch (Jan 26, 2011)

Depends on how much we get... if it is enough to justify a late arrival to work I am, but I have a 1:00, so it will be morning shift.

You gonna be able to take care of those calls from the lodge?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

Madroch said:


> You gonna be able to take care of those calls from the lodge?



that's the plan right now.  sadly we're forecast for 8 inches here but up there looks like 5


----------



## Madroch (Jan 26, 2011)

5 would be  tough call for me- would love the 5-- but I suspect being three hours late for work with 5 inches might be "suspect".....


----------

